
Bored of the Rings - sgt101
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bored_of_the_Rings
======
WalterBright
> the paperback cover art for Lord of the Rings prevalent in the 60s, then
> famous, is now obscure.

[http://lotrscrapbook.bookloaf.net/gallery/bookcovers/pages/0...](http://lotrscrapbook.bookloaf.net/gallery/bookcovers/pages/04.htm)

It is far and away my favorite artwork for the books, and I had to do some
searching to get those particular editions.

------
winestock
While we're on the topic of reinterpreting The Lord of the Rings, someone
speculated (based only on the texts of Tolkien, themselves) that Tom Bombadil
was a sinister character.

The Terrible Secret of Tom Bombadil

Original Post:
[http://km-515.livejournal.com/1042.html](http://km-515.livejournal.com/1042.html)

Hacker News discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9982237](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9982237)

~~~
ff7f00
Here's an alternate theory by Corey Olsen (The Tolkien Professor) where Tom
Bombadil is a Maia.

[http://podbay.fm/show/320513707/e/1247080860](http://podbay.fm/show/320513707/e/1247080860)

(Tom Bombadil part starts at 10:58, but the Balrog segment is interesting too)

------
H4CK3RM4N
There’s also _The Last Ringbearer_ , a Russian novel which attempts to fill in
most of the gaps in Tolkien’s worldbuilding.

[http://ymarkov.livejournal.com/280578.html](http://ymarkov.livejournal.com/280578.html)

~~~
throwaway7645
Read the Wikipedia page and I like the concepts at least.

------
sgt101
"He would have finished Goddam off then and there, but pity stayed his hand.
'It's a pity I've run out of bullets, he thought.'"

------
beagle3
There are also text computer games, "Bored of the Rings"[0], and "The
Boggit"[1] which were quite funny (and better than e.g. "The Hobbit" adventure
game). Surprisingly, Google cannot find any of the game quotes I remember...

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bored_of_the_Rings_%28video_ga...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bored_of_the_Rings_%28video_game%29)

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Boggit](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Boggit)

------
ourmandave
_The first text a browsing reader is liable to see purports to be a salacious
sample from the book, but the episode never happens in the main text, nor does
anything else of that tone: the book has no explicit sexual content._

To quote Otto from _A Fish Called Wanda_ , "Disappointed!"

------
Finnucane
Every few years I have to take this out and reread it (it doesn't take long).
I'd say, does wikipedia really need to explain all the puns? But then, I
suppose the kids today don't get jokes about the inauguration of Harold
Stassen.

~~~
TheCowboy
Detailed explication, for any work, is also valuable to people who speak
English as a second language.

------
zebraflask
One of my favorites. The first few opening chapters are comedy gold.

~~~
kabdib
Also, the next chapters. And the ones after that. Until the end, pretty much.

    
    
        Two, four, six, eight
           Tiptoe, sneak and infiltrate
        Cha cha cha!

~~~
zebraflask
"And what is this ring?" said Frito, eyeing the possible exits from the hole."

------
DanHulton
Bizarrely, I read this before reading Lord of the Rings, in something
approaching fourth grade.

It was still quite funny, even though I didn't understand what the heck it was
parodying.

~~~
brasey
Maybe bizarre, maybe not. I did the exact same thing at the same age.

------
mirimir
_The First Law_ trilogy by Joe Abercrombie is a grim satire. Villains who
think of themselves as heroes, and _vice versa_.

------
zipwitch
I've found BotR an invaluable inspiration for RPG characters of the less-
serious sort. I wish all my wizards could have that ancient weapon known to
the Elves as a Browning semi-automatic.

------
valuearb
Doug Kenney was the best.

